# Overnighter Out of Surfside, TX on the Wet Dream



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

We took a ride on the 34' Yellowfin "Wet Dream" owned by Jimmy Hall(s) Sr and Jr. Crew consisted of Patrick Brown, Miles Charlesworth, Brian Foster, and myself.

Daytime trolling was extremely slow and was basically cleaning the never ending grass off the lines. After everyone got sick of the grass and cleaning lures, we made our way out to Hoover. The grass was also here in full force and frustration ensues. Right as we are making the call to pull up and move, we see a surface explosion. These start popping up all over as tuna are finding the bait in the grass. At first it's blackfin after blackfin, which we save for chunking, but these guys were all 25-30lb and are pretty sporty on the poppers. Then the real action came when we start seeing the yellows show up. There's no doubt when a yellowfin blows up amongst the blackfin. Then it's on!!! For every fish we hook, we miss 10. The strikes were off the hook, fish and poppers being blown sky high. The aerial display was nothing short of amazing.

At the end of the night, we had lost an exorbitant amount of poppers and swimbaits. There were no predators, so it had to be that the fish were slamming baits in other's mouths, causing cutoffs and breakoffs. Some guys were simply snakebit and couldn't get a fish to stay on, but all but one of us got at least one YFT on topwater. Mini-Komodos, Mini-Wombats, Komodos, Wombats, and Goannas were all being slammed, but Maguroni lures were the ticket. We were throwing Purple Flyer and Mahi (because I'm sold out of all other colors at the moment) and it was hookup after hookup.

All in all, we went 9 of 100ish blowups and it was an awesome night-time bite. Big thanks to the Halls and Miles for the invite. It was great fishing with Brian and Patrick, and a great overall trip.

There's not many pics because we keep the spreader lights to a minimum on the boat, but here goes:













Here's the Maguroni after 4 YFT, 3 BFT, and probably 20 blowups



Thanks for looking!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome report looks like the tuna have really turned on as of late! 

Do yall just reel the maguronis in or do yall do a jerk reel jerk pattern?


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

justindfish said:


> Do yall just reel the maguronis in or do yall do a jerk reel jerk pattern?


I try varying the retrieve but then usually get bored and end up just reeling it. Seems thats when it gets hit. If the fish are up and feeding it really isnt going to matter.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Great report! I will check out your lures....

Mike


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip with a lot of action.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome trip. Love the idea of the trash cans for getting the fish off the boat. Wheeled bases would make it even easier.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great report!!!


----------

